# ASX Trading calendar - 2008



## bigdog (26 January 2008)

ASX Trading calendar - 2008

http://www.asx.com.au/about/operational/trading_calendar/asx/2008.htm

Australia Day Monday 28 January ALL  Closed


----------



## BIG BWACULL (31 January 2008)

Can't find appropriate thread if someone can find it CHEERS in Advance 



> Registrations for the ASX Sharemarket Game are now open.
> 
> Registration is a two step process.
> 
> ...




Good Luck to All


----------



## bigdog (31 January 2008)

BIG BWACULL said:


> Can't find appropriate thread if someone can find it CHEERS in Advance
> 
> 
> 
> Good Luck to All




Try this link - All about the ASX Sharemarket Game sponsored by

https://www9.asx.com.au/Smg/CharityInfo?id=1041


----------



## bigdog (10 March 2008)

ASX is open today

http://www.asx.com.au/about/operational/trading_calendar/asx/2008.htm

Labour Day /VIC
Eight Hours Day /TAS
Adelaide Cup Day/SA 	

Monday 10 March 	Open for trading today


----------

